# training me birdie



## jess91 (Mar 18, 2011)

hi um ive got a male cockatiel hes a full adult male ive had him for a couple of years and hes not very tame and i feel really bad about that so i really want to start and tame him i really dont want 2 clip his wings like some of the advice says i just dont no how 2 tame him ive learnt him tunes 2 whistle and tha umm he wont take treats from my hand or if i put them in with his seed ive tried this for ages wit him he goes crazy if i put my hand in his cage flapping around and tha hes doesnt reli bit the only time he feels comfortable wit me near is wen im up close to him wen hes in his cage he does this thng where he holds the bars with his beak does tha mean hes relaxed or something??? he does come out for a fly round and to get him back in i jst pop the cage over top of him and he is happy 2 sit there an let me do tha and he pops back on the bars 
i would b propa gr8full to any advice as i reli wanna get him tame i feel so bad i havent done anything sooner


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum
place your hand in the cage for 15 to 20 mins each hour untill he gets used to your hand
when he is comfortable place your finger or hand next to him and see if he will step up
Keep doing the stepping up onto your hand or finger untill he is not frightened when he is happy enough you can try this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q which worked straight away for me
I must say pics is a must of your tiel 
Lindsey


----------



## jess91 (Mar 18, 2011)

*thank u for the tips*

thank u for the tips i will defo start doing them wit my birdie timmy i reli wanna get him tame hehe he enjoyed watchin the video of the other bird hehe he went nuts at it bless him when ive figured out how 2 put pics on here ill put one on of me lil man


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This here tells you how http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17811


----------



## jess91 (Mar 18, 2011)

ok thnk u ill ave a go at doing tha hehe
i have put the picture in the gallery thingy i managed to find tha out hehe hes timmy telly hehe bless him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is adorable  I have done it for you


----------



## jess91 (Mar 18, 2011)

aww thnk u hes my bby boy bles him i jst wanna get him tame so he will want a cuddle hehe hes my first propper bird so im very blonde wen it cums 2 knowing how 2 train him but im spoiling him rotton atm hes got new perches new toys and treats the lot so it means i gota put my hand in his cage alot and suprisingly he doesnt peck me or nothing he just flys around a little or he finds a spot far awy from me in the corner and kinda watches me so i hope thats a good thing hehe ive started sitting by him more so hes reli close 2 me and if ive got a book or my laptop he comes reli close and tries 2 peer over 2 see what ive got and he luvs watchin stuff on my laptop wit me so i hope tha means hes gettin more confident bein near me even if it is mainly while hes in his cage


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My buttercup does that watches me on the laptop as i sit near the cage her and taco are not as tame as my other two but making slow progress 
Think it takes time


----------



## jess91 (Mar 18, 2011)

wen i watched that bird video u sent in a link timmy went crazy talking at it hehe i thnk slowly ill get there wit timmy coz i feel so bad that all my other pets are tame n i can cuddle them ect bt timmy i cnt but im giving him more atention an he seems 2 luv it coz hes more talkative and i get more wolf whistles off him haha i cnt wait 2 sit him on my finger n give his crestie a scratch hehe


----------



## Roger (Mar 17, 2011)

To be honest clipping ur birds wings aleast once will make ur bird depended on u and hence making the bird more reliable apon u so hence making him more tame. Find my post in training and bonding titled "Quick and easy to train your bird to step up" it should help u


----------



## jess91 (Mar 18, 2011)

ok thnks im jst reli nervous of gettin his wings clipped id like2 get him tame without doing it coz im worried he wont be able 2 fly propper and crash in2 everythng n i dnt want him gettin hurt i guess coz im not a bird expert im reli nervous wen it comes 2 nethn 2 do with timmy hes me lil man


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree as iv clipped all my birds and it does make bonding more quicker also they just land on the floor so they cant crash into things


----------

